# Sony now claim they legitimised gaming!!



## Bladexdsl (Jul 2, 2010)

sauce: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://www.gamesthirst.com/2010/06/30/sony...-entertainment/
apparently they didn't know atari, nintendo, sega and even arcades were around Looooong b4 them! Seriously sony just fuck off already


----------



## The Pi (Jul 2, 2010)

What a load of crap.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jul 2, 2010)

This is complete crap.


----------



## syko5150 (Jul 2, 2010)

lol really? i guess i wasn't really playing games all those years before Playstation came out


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 2, 2010)

i didn't think this was possible but sony are NOW worse than m$ i wouldn't have believed it was possible but it's fucking true!!


----------



## Inunah (Jul 2, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> lol really? i guess i wasn't really playing games all those years before Playstation came out


I didn't even know the Playstation existed until after the Playstation 2 came out. LOL
But that's probably because I didn't know game info could be found on the internet, didn't have any gaming magazines, and my TV didn't show me shit. Plus I was a Nintendo kid.

LOL How did Sony invent gaming if some kids thought Sony only made TVs? I mean, before all the cool gaming sites came around.


----------



## relski (Jul 2, 2010)

i'm percepting a war  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



a lot of posts recently talks about sony and nintendo.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 2, 2010)

I think we can say that PS1 was the first accessible console (I'm too young to have known Atari and other Commodore 64, but my brother told me that games and consoles were really expensive at these times)


----------



## Thoob (Jul 2, 2010)

If you actually *read* the article, what you'll find is that Sony *didn't* claim they invented gaming at all, only "legitimized" it. I think this is true, before the PS1, the majority of people who played video games were "nerds". The PS1 made gaming appealing to more "normal" people, made it mainstream, and any of your fanboy-based claims to the contrary are exactly that. Fanboy talk. You only want another reason to hate on Sony.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

They don't really claim they invented gaming, they say they legitimized gaming.

It's still a big fat lie though. As I said in the other topic, Sony's gaming department won't last much longer if they keep going by 'offence is the best defence'. Tsk tsk.

EDIT: Damn you, Thoob!


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 2, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> If you actually *read* the article, what you'll find is that Sony *didn't* claim they invented gaming at all, only "legitimized" it. I think this is true, before the PS1, the majority of people who played video games were "nerds". The PS1 made gaming appealing to more "normal" people, made it mainstream, and any of your fanboy-based claims to the contrary are exactly that. Fanboy talk. You only want another reason to hate on Sony.



I don't think SNES and NES were nerdy consoles :/


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 2, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> I think this is true, before the PS1, the majority of people who played video games were "nerds".


no they real REAL gamers not the gfx loving whores of this GEN. gaming was legitimized with the nes.


----------



## Thoob (Jul 2, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Thoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah, so glad Sony had their Playstation there when they helped bring the market out of the great video game crash back in the 80s.....oh wait, that was Nintendo! In fact, it was Nintendo that got them on their first feet in the first place with the SNES CD addon, which turned sour when Nintendo cancelled the contract on account of Sony trying to take advantage of all profits related to that addon.

EDIT:

But let's go back onto the subject. If Sony believes that the PSOne was what made video games legitimate, then they must have ignored even the fact that the name "mario" in the gaming world had grown more fame than even "mickey mouse" in cartoons before the PSOne was ever conceived.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 2, 2010)

First off, the title is bullshit. It doesn't say they invented gaming, it says they legitimized it. There's a big difference there. Not even Nintendo invented gaming.

Second, Sony makes a lot of stupid statements. From calling the Move "Wii HD" to a lot of other stupid things, it's something you get used to.

I wouldn't say they legitimized gaming, but they did a lot for it.

It seems like people here just love to jump on the hatetrain for Sony whenever they goddamn can despite not recognizing what they've done for the industry.


----------



## Ssx9 (Jul 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> ...any of your fanboy-based claims to the contrary are exactly that. Fanboy talk. You only want another reason to hate on Sony.



Sony fanboy. lol.


----------



## nIxx (Jul 2, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



with all this crap that Sony actually is talking they give enough reasons but i admit i hate Sony as company thought i still like some of the games that came on PSX, PS2 or PS3


----------



## Raika (Jul 2, 2010)

I like both Sony's and Nintendo's consoles and games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They both contributed a lot to gaming, unlike a certain ***soft that keeps producing shovelware.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 2, 2010)

The thing is that Sony has been present in a lot of important moment of gaming and technology. Just look at the Blu-Ray technology. With that they improved entertainment world, not only gaming. People should not forget that Sony in not only a gaming enterprise.


----------



## corr0126 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ralph Baer invented video games wtf is sony thinking disrespecting the man like that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 2, 2010)

Thoob said:
			
		

> If you actually *read* the article, what you'll find is that Sony *didn't* claim they invented gaming at all, only "legitimized" it. I think this is true, before the PS1, the majority of people who played video games were "nerds". The PS1 made gaming appealing to more "normal" people, made it mainstream, and any of your fanboy-based claims to the contrary are exactly that. Fanboy talk. You only want another reason to hate on Sony.



I agree with this.  The PS1 made gaming "trendy", as much as people hate to admit it.  Before the PS1 made gaming mainstream it was mostly for gamers and potheads.  They made it so the common trendy adult wanted the console in their home.  As much as I hate Sony, they did make gaming more trendy.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey, let's not forget...

"The Power Glove...it's so bad..."


----------



## Fabis94 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i didn't think this was possible but sony are NOW worse than m$ i wouldn't have believed it was possible but it's fucking true!!



Stop being a butthurt fanboy, Microsoft was never worse.

But yeah Sony is really going low, with their Move commercial and now this. They just suck and are generally douche bags, thats it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 2, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apparently you've never heard of the internet explorer vs mozilla/netscape case it nearly crushed gates


----------



## nIxx (Jul 2, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> The thing is that Sony has been present in a lot of important moment of gaming and technology. Just look at the Blu-Ray technology. With that they improved entertainment world, not only gaming. People should not forget that Sony in not only a gaming enterprise.



Oh yeah and UMD´s and MS Pro Duo ( this overpriced stuff)


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 2, 2010)

So, if Sony did legitimize gaming with the PSOne, then why come out with it now, rather than during their early years, or even with the PS2 (which dominated the competition back in the day, btw)? It's like saying to the other companies that "if it wasn't for us, you wouldn't be where you are today", yet a company like Nintendo had ignored Sony's ways, and now look at where they are. They're not only "first", but the people saying they legitimized gaming are also the ones that are doing the copying.

Do I sound like a Nintendo fanboy? Perhaps, but as of right now, I have a "legitimate" reason to be.


----------



## Theraima (Jul 2, 2010)

Agreed with Guild.


They did do a lot for gaming, but they are just trying to draw attention at the moment..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 2, 2010)

Theraima said:
			
		

> they are just trying to draw attention at the moment..


that's pretty much all they can do these days like an A.D.D kid jumping up and down in the background screaming so peeps will look at it. they should change their motto to: it just does pay attention to us!


----------



## Fabis94 (Jul 2, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Fabis94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are talking about gaming here. And 1 Application (IE) doesn't make it bad.
My explanation for your earlier post - butthurt fanboy.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 2, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> My explanation for your earlier post - butthurt fanboy.


says the 360 whore. go back to jumping up and down like an idiot (kinect) were trying to have a legitimate conversation in here


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 2, 2010)

Stop with the flames, thanks.


----------



## Fabis94 (Jul 2, 2010)

It's funny how i'm the fanboy here while i own a DSlite, DSi for like 2 years (DSlite for 3) AND im a member of this Nintendo forum.
Also your jumping thing doesn't really apply, since people have done that on the Wii for 3 years already.

P.S. Stop embarrassing yourself, you're just showing how much of a Nintendo fanboy you are.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 2, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> So, if Sony did legitimize gaming with the PSOne, then why come out with it now, rather than during their early years, or even with the PS2 (which dominated the competition back in the day, btw)? It's like saying to the other companies that "if it wasn't for us, you wouldn't be where you are today", yet a company like Nintendo had ignored Sony's ways, and now look at where they are. They're not only "first", but the people saying they legitimized gaming are also the ones that are doing the copying.
> 
> Do I sound like a Nintendo fanboy? Perhaps, but as of right now, I have a "legitimate" reason to be.



This isn't the first time they've said it though.  They've said it many times in one form or another.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 2, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Stop with the flames, thanks.


Damn it, you said it first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Although I'm not agreeing nor disagreeing with the article at the moment. it really sounds like Sony are just saying things because they're frightened of losing customers...with the whole "join Sony, we have cookies" strategy.


----------



## Mid123 (Jul 2, 2010)

Thats fuckin embarassing


----------



## Rydian (Jul 2, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> They made it so the common trendy adult wanted the console in their home.  As much as I hate Sony, they did make gaming more trendy.This.  I remember back when the SNES and Genesis were the main consoles, only kids had them (and we played mario and sonic, along with some space shooters).  Then the playstation came out, and I'd go into the homes of older guys (well, like 19 was old to me at that time) and adults who'd have virtua fighter and crap, and they enjoyed playing it, and nobody considered them dorky.
> 
> 
> However, that article's laughingly pathetic.
> ...


Might as well add "Opinionated and biased personal view:" to the article's title to warn people beforehand.


----------



## Fabis94 (Jul 2, 2010)

@TrolleyDave: Look at my posts. I wasn't a fanboy even once. In fact, i was AGAINST fanboyism.


----------



## relski (Jul 2, 2010)

legitimize = to justify; sanction or authorize

so sony says all the games and consoles before PS1 are not part of the word GAMING?


----------



## Delta517 (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol, they legitimatized gaming?



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Although there were gaming companies who helped shape the medium as art way before Sony came on the scene.



Hadn't it been for Nintendo, there maybe wouldn't be a Playstation One. I'm actually a Nintendo/Microsoft fan, and I never had anything against Sony until now lately. They have been copying the Wii and now maybe the Kinect? Yeah, Microsoft did copy a little from EyeToy when creating the Kinect, but atleast they added more new stuff to it.

Well...I just lost all the respect for Sony.


----------



## DEagleson (Jul 2, 2010)

Lets see, what was more popular around where i lived at the time of N64 and PSone?
N64 of course!
Had great time with Mario Party 2 and Goldeneye. xD


----------



## darkranboria (Jul 2, 2010)

All I have to say is that when I was little, I waited in line with my cousin (who is much older than me) to get a PlayStation the day it came out. You guys may think that Sony is crap and stuff, but a long time ago (for me, anyways), they were awesome. Sure, not a lot of people like the PS3 that much, but the article is true about the PS1 (except for it saying "it wasn’t until PSone came along that gaming as an artform started spreading its wings into the mainstream", sorta makes it sound like stuff that came before it was crap). With the PS1, Sony improved gaming. And then with the PS2, they made better stuff. It wasn't just Sony, though. Nintendo had the N64 and GameCube and Microsoft's Xbox, but still Sony's 1st PlayStation was a step in making games more modern.
Sorry if that sucks, I never know the right words to use =\

Also, This story isn't talking about how good Sony is now, it's mainly talking about how good Sony _was_. Which is sort of pathetic =|


----------



## Fabis94 (Jul 2, 2010)

Sony just lately is losing in everything, so they start making stupid shit up· Like while Nintendo revealed the 3DS and Microsoft continued on the Kinect (and released the new Xbox 36), Sony kept going on how they are so awesome (without anything to back that up) and kept talking about their Sony Move.

Also while Sony fans were waiting for the new PSP to be revealed (because of the rumors), all they did was tell them how the PSP is still awesome and launched a new advert campaign with some douchey kid.

SO, since they have nothing to hold on to, they just start making shit up and telling everyone how Nintendo/Microsoft sucks without any reasoning behind it.

Also remember the Sony advert with that guy telling how Wii is for babies, and something about Kinect aswell (it was recent)? The whole vid is just ramblings of a Fanboy. Just think about it. 

An actual staff member (if not staff member, then an important person of Sony) is everything what Fanboyism stands for.


----------



## granville (Jul 2, 2010)

Sony as a company is getting pathetic. They are arrogant, and yet have no reason to be it. Reminds me of Dan from Street Fighter. And they certainly didn't legitimate anything. Nintendo were definitely the ones who did that with the NES. Sony did bring in less embarrassing and more competent competition to the market at the time. Not anymore though, you can't go a week without them slinging mud at the winners, sore losers ahoy...

I honestly love Playstation and its games, but the company seems to be run by retards. Their entire business strategy basically amounts to- attack, steal, mock, and lie. At least during the PS2 era, they had a reason to be proud of themselves, but now it's like listening to a broken down old fart who still thinks they've got it but everyone is just laughing at their failure. I have respect for a company who can be on top and not try to show it off and stick their dicks out at everyone. The most laughable company though is one who is either second or third best at something and refuses to admit it, while spouting bullshit at every turn. I'll continue to like Sony's systems and the games that are on them, but as a company, they just suck horribly.

Here's a tip Sony- you suck at attacking your competition and making outlandish claims. The more you talk, the more you fail, and the more you fail, the less you sell.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 2, 2010)

No sympathy for the company that removed Linux from my PS3. Have at them!


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jul 2, 2010)

This is getting ridiculous.  First Sony's talking about how Nintendo shouldn't have been "bashing" the competition during E3, by advertising the perfectly-legitimate feature of the 3DS that it does 3-D without the f****** glasses ('cuz apparently that draws too much attention to how much ass the PS3's 3-D sucks), and now this?

F*** you, SCE.  Just piss off, already.  I can't believe this is the same company that made the PSOne and PS2.


----------



## gumgod (Jul 2, 2010)

From the article:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Although there were gaming companies who helped shape the medium as art way before Sony came on the scene, it wasn’t until PSone came along that gaming as an artform started spreading its wings into the mainstream.



Wow they sure are full of themselves.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I believe it was Nintendo that "saved" gaming with the NES after Atari almost killed the industry... More info

Sony needs a history lesson.  They were late on the scene.  They weren't even the first to use CDs.  

History of Video Games according to Wikipedia


----------



## Range-TE (Jul 2, 2010)

ugh,
sony is getting so ridiculous it's not even funny, it's annoying.
they only main streamed CDs on a home gaming console (admit it, sega cd, and cd-i didn't do it and PC doesn't count as a home gaming console)

the Cathode Ray Tube Amusement Device (1944) introduced the concept of video games
the magnavox odyssey introduced the concept of home video game consoles
the Atari 2600 actually introduced home video game consoles
the NES made it a world wide phenomenon

at least in my opinion 




			
				TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> I can't believe this is the same company that made the PSOne and PS2.



me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i liked those consoles!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 2, 2010)

See?

Sony says shit like this and wonders why people bash their glasses.


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2010)

Sony didn't invent gaming; they're not claiming that they did. What they did was legitimize it as a _valid_ form of entertainment, and not just a shameful waste of time for losers. Before the Playstation, gaming was no different than masturbation: everyone did it, but you wouldn't do it in front of your grandma. Playstation made gaming something you don't have to be ashamed of any more. 

[/tongue in cheek   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 2, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Sony didn't invent gaming; they're not claiming that they did. What they did was legitimize it as a _valid_ form of entertainment, and not just a shameful waste of time for losers. Before the Playstation, gaming was no different than masturbation: everyone did it, but you wouldn't do it in front of your grandma. Playstation made gaming something you don't have to be ashamed of any more.
> 
> [/tongue in cheek
> 
> ...


true wods


----------



## Magmorph (Jul 2, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Sony didn't invent gaming; they're not claiming that they did. What they did was legitimize it as a _valid_ form of entertainment, and not just a shameful waste of time for losers. Before the Playstation, gaming was no different than masturbation: everyone did it, but you wouldn't do it in front of your grandma. Playstation made gaming something you don't have to be ashamed of any more.
> 
> [/tongue in cheek
> 
> ...


If only Sony could do the same for masturbation...


----------



## DCG (Jul 2, 2010)

I think my dad still thinks I should be ashamed that I game.  but he's old, so I dont give a crap about his oppinion about gaming.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

Ritsuki said:
			
		

> The thing is that Sony has been present in a lot of important moment of gaming and technology. Just look at the Blu-Ray technology. With that they improved entertainment world, not only gaming. People should not forget that Sony in not only a gaming enterprise.


You seem to forget that this article talks about their gaming department ONLY. And they also mention nothing special about their latest technologies, except for things they have already stated countless times and that are pretty obvious, too.

I do recognise what Sony has done to the multimedia world overall, but they are bragging about things instead of letting the people brag for them.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 2, 2010)

The comments in here are fucking idiotic.

What the Playstation 1 and Playstation 2 did was fucking awesome for us gamers. Sony is pathetic sometimes, but not for this statement. Know why? Because they're _right_ for the most part. Yes, the NES is legendary, but the PSOne made gaming MAINSTREAM. The PS2 also helped IMMENSELY when it came out. Something neither the Gamecube, N64, nor even the SNES did. You Nintendo fanboys need to shut-up for once instead of pushing out Sony whenever they make a comment (cocky or not). If they stated they're the reason motion gaming is mainstream, though...flame Sony however badly you want. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To all those who talked about a Jaguar, an Atari, or any other bullshit like that: No. Those consoles were not at all popular. Not in the slightest. Just because they existed, doesn't mean they're famous consoles.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

I always thought that the 8 bit computers did it in the 80's.  Over here they did anyway.

Also I thought the Gameboy did it pretty much worldwide later on too.


Even then "legitimised" is the wrong term, they did make it more relevent in pop culture and aimed the game at a different audience but it was mainly the 3rd party games that did it for them.


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> If only Sony could do the same for masturbation...


Well they _are_ trying to market shaking a phallus around as acceptable family entertainment, so...


----------



## Paarish (Jul 2, 2010)

aaaahhhh phooooey!


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 2, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> First off, the title is bullshit. It doesn't say they invented gaming, it says they legitimized it. There's a big difference there. Not even Nintendo invented gaming.
> 
> Second, Sony makes a lot of stupid statements. From calling the Move "Wii HD" to a lot of other stupid things, it's something you get used to.
> 
> ...


*QFT*

A lot of sony hate on these forums, yes sony says some stupid things, but once you guys get an opportunity you jump on it and completely thrash them. Why isn't there this much M$ hate?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 2, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Why isn't there this much M$ hate?


There is, but it is just a lot less obvious, because Microsoft at least has the decency to not immediately call other companies names.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 2, 2010)

The article sounds like it was written by a Fanboy. Obviously sony haven't heard of atari, nes, sega.... I'm pretty sure ever since video game consoles were created it was a form of entertainment. That was it's purpose after all. Sony are starting to talk out their backside now. First trash talking the 3DS and now this!? Seriously.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 2, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> The article sounds like it was written by a Fanboy. Obviously sony haven't heard of atari, nes, sega.... I'm pretty sure ever since video game consoles were created it was a form of entertainment. That was it's purpose after all. Sony are starting to talk out their backside now. First trash talking the 3DS and now this!? Seriously.



Shoving things up my ass is a form of entertainment too, but it's not considered a legitimate form. That's what their statement was about, being a _legitimate_ form of entertainment, aka widespread, popular, and generally accepted. The Playstation did help disassociate gaming with the nerdcore fanbase and brought forth a more generalized audience. Nintendo did the same with the Gameboy or even the DS now.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 2, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or steal tech...lately


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 2, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Ellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because everyone knows the industry of gaming is made from originality.

Seriously, who cares what the Move looks like or if it was a copycat idea, if it works 10x better than the WM+, does what it claims, and has a good use, then it shouldn't matter. Everybody in the gaming industry takes ideas from each other. If something is successful in the market, it's only natural to do the same thing so you're successful.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jul 2, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Shoving things up my ass is a form of entertainment too, but it's not considered a legitimate form.



Well, Sony's been doing that for a while now... maybe they'll legitimize that next.


----------



## Delta517 (Jul 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Nintendo introduced the Nintendo Entertainment System (NES)in the United States in 1985 after a successful launch of the Famicom in Japan. The NES is often considered to be the "savior" of the video game industry. Nintendo debuted Super Mario Bros, and later such hits as Metroid, and Zelda, helping to boost a market which seriously diminished in the early 1980s (often called "Video game crash of 1983" or "The Great Video Game Crash of the 80's").


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> A lot of sony hate on these forums, yes sony says some stupid things, but once you guys get an opportunity you jump on it and completely thrash them. Why isn't there this much M$ hate?


Like I said a few times already, I don't hate Sony, I hate their PR and marketing departments and believe they're staffed by untrained monkeys. 

And Microsoft's public statements have been a bit more modest lately, they're not as active in the pissing contest Nintendo and Sony are currently engaged in.


----------



## Fabis94 (Jul 2, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Sony didn't invent gaming; they're not claiming that they did. What they did was legitimize it as a _valid_ form of entertainment, and not just a shameful waste of time for losers. Before the Playstation, gaming was no different than masturbation: everyone did it, but you wouldn't do it in front of your grandma. Playstation made gaming something you don't have to be ashamed of any more.
> 
> [/tongue in cheek
> 
> ...



Err no...it actually started WAY before. Remember the gaming crash in the 1980's? Well it crashed because THEN it wasn't legit like you said. With NES came the new era and it became legit.

PSOne didn't do anything.

Also, lol at Terminator trying to get people to hate Microsoft for no reason, only so people don't hate Sony.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 2, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet again Microsoft probably realizes by now that even Kinect won't save their appeal to the casual crowd when Nintendo's been on it since Day 1 of the DS launch and Sony has been easily able to creep it into their marketing strategy with a cheaper console (the Slim being within an affordable range), "family friendly" games like LittleBigPlanet and ModNation Racers, and multimedia functions like Bluray. Microsoft will always have a pretty nice fanbase for their console and they do rake in $50 a year at least from every Gold subscriber. None of the other companies do. And Microsoft's biggest stake will always be in the computer software market.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 2, 2010)

why is this thread even open all people doing is hating sony
change the title to sony hate thread
bunch of nintendo fanboys on this site


----------



## Veho (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm being accused of both bashing and defending Sony in the same thread. And both people quoting the same post, too. 

Sheesh, you guys


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't hate sony, I own a psone 2 and 3. I just don't like what I've been hearing about them lately. They seem full of themselves and act as though they revoloutionised gaming.


----------



## Delta517 (Jul 2, 2010)

BobTheJoeBob said:
			
		

> I don't hate sony, I own a psone 2 and 3. I just don't like what I've been hearing about them lately. They seem full of themselves and act as though they revoloutionised gaming.



This.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 2, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The market crashed because companies made shitty games and everyone eventually went "Why the fuck am I buying these?" The market was "lost" because companies thought they could make shit games that everyone would buy due to their loyalty. And there's other factors like competition from personal computers and the large amount of gaming consoles out there. The NES didn't legitimize gaming, it simply brought hope to the current gamer base because it introduced something new. New characters, better games, etc.

The PSX did a lot of things. It made the RPG popular in America (yes, RPGs have been in America for a long time but they didn't go mainstream until FFVII and Square's huge amount of RPG titles hit the PSX). In many respects it helped expand the gaming market from the nerdy fanbase to the more "cool kids" (if you can think cool form the 90's...).


----------



## Perseid (Jul 2, 2010)

"PSP will elevate portable entertainment out of the handheld gaming ghetto, and Sony is the only company that can do it." - Kaz Hirai

"Characters in games could look as good as they do in Toy Story." - Sony press release on PS2

Like their products or don't. Either way, Sony has been an arrogant company for some time now.


----------



## Issac (Jul 2, 2010)

In my eyes, home gaming was rather legitimate from the SNES / SEGA era... dorks and lovers had snes, the cooler kids that was a bit older and had sun shades played sonic... pretty much that. 

Then psx came and pirating was ultra easy, now... what I want to say: Sony legitimised console software pirating!


----------



## Perseid (Jul 2, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The market crashed because companies made shitty games and everyone eventually went "Why the fuck am I buying these?" The market was "lost" because companies thought they could make shit games that everyone would buy due to their loyalty. And there's other factors like competition from personal computers and the large amount of gaming consoles out there. The NES didn't legitimize gaming, it simply brought hope to the current gamer base because it introduced something new. New characters, better games, etc.
> 
> The PSX did a lot of things. It made the RPG popular in America (yes, RPGs have been in America for a long time but they didn't go mainstream until FFVII and Square's huge amount of RPG titles hit the PSX). In many respects it helped expand the gaming market from the nerdy fanbase to the more "cool kids" (if you can think cool form the 90's...).



Maybe 'legitimize' is the wrong word, but Nintendo certainly saved console gaming as we know it. It was their licensing concept and lockout chip that stopped all these me-too companies from flooding the market with crap games that were barely even functional. I had an Atari 2600 and I KNOW how bad things got. Most people who complain that a lot of Wii games are crap(and they are) have no idea how bad it got back then.

And as far as the PS1 'legitimizing' things, I disagree. I think the PS1 was just a good system that came around at the right time. This wasn't a sudden jump from video games being nerd-stuff to Final Fantasy 7 being on store shelves. This was a gradual climb in game popularity that had been going on since the NES.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jul 2, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Err no...it actually started WAY before. Remember the gaming crash in the 1980's? Well it crashed because THEN it wasn't legit like you said. With NES came the new era and it became legit.
> 
> PSOne didn't do anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jul 2, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> In many respects it helped expand the gaming market from the nerdy fanbase to the more "cool kids" (if you can think cool form the 90's...).



Such people are overrated.


----------



## Frogman (Jul 3, 2010)

I kinda feel sorry for Sony they are sayig all these terrible things and just digging a bigger hole for themselves 

Sony you just need to pull your foot from out of your mouth and shut up!


----------



## GentleFist (Jul 3, 2010)

terrible fanboy thread...

the article says they made it mainstream which is true

of course they didnt do that alone but they were a big part of it


----------



## nutella (Jul 3, 2010)

As standard with every Sony thread...


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 3, 2010)

Well I was born into the Playstation era, so I can sorta agree with them, but the reality says otherwise.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Jul 3, 2010)

Fabis94 said:
			
		

> Veho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha what?


----------



## felixsrg (Jul 3, 2010)

Sony helped to it, but wasn't the only one and wasn't the first one, wich is what they are saying. I'm trying to say that Sony shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 3, 2010)

sony wouldn't have legitimised it, but they sure as hell helped gaming become more mainstream.


----------



## KidIce (Jul 3, 2010)

The fact is this is very much just a case of being there at the right time. The PSX was very popular during a period where the kids who grew up w/ Atari's or NES's were growing into adults or at the least kids w/ an expendable income. My father wouldn't be caught dead playing w/ that kids toy attached to our television, but that's because of that very stigma he felt it carried, not because he didn't enjoy the few times I talked him into it playing itw/ me. Pinball was OK, because it was around while he was growing up and "it took real skill." "Yeah, Dad, whatever." :-) His father felt the same way about pinball that mine did about video games and in my experience these attitudes were shared by most the other parents and grandparents at the time.

Well, us Atari kids grew up and we've been playing video games all our lives. Now that we have a couple of generations who grew up w/ video games and there are far less geezers out there that didn't, it's more acceptable because we out number them. Video games aren't like kids toys, where people tend to outgrow an interest in them. I've still got a few of the original Transformers kicking around, but it doesn't interest me to play w/ them any more (I just think they look on my desk at work) The PSX existed in the middle of that transition, that's it. Tt didn't do anything special, time did. "19 was old to me back then." Yeah, well he grew up w/ video games and never lost interest in playing them. The average parent back then didn't.

I moved around a fair bit back in the Atari days, and everywhere I lived tons of family's had Atari's (or Coleco Vision or something) whether the kids in those families were cool or not, and every one of them used them. To suggest that only "nerds" gamed back then is complete bullshit. The nerds were the kids that got into it more than the average and would discuss games (and Monty Python) the same way stereotypical male sitcom characters talk about sports. It's the same today. only it's now slightly more acceptable to be a gamer now.


----------



## ryan90 (Jul 3, 2010)

ah Sony some people are so retarded it's best they just keep there mouth shut.  Take Note!


----------



## r3dfaction (Jul 3, 2010)

Sony Legitimize? What source are they basing that of?


----------



## zeromac (Jul 3, 2010)

Did you guys read the damm article?

Their not saying they *STARTED* gaming, their saying that they turned it from a simple hobby into a entertainment medium when the release of the PSone.

Read next time


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 3, 2010)

People just have to agree that it is true, it may not be as powerful as they say it is but there motives have reasoning. The PS1 did make gaming more accessible to the wider audience and created the ideas of consoles after it.

You could hate Sony and be in love with M$/Nintendo or even Sega for this matter but you have to agree that without the PS1 none of this would be possible. In reality gaming and the gaming scene is based on money like most things, if Sony hadn't came along and brought Playstations to every household then the market would of been a lot smaller. The PS1 made people of all ages and types enjoy gaming. They then monopolised the market for some time until people like Sega, Nintendo and M$ thought they could make a lot of money in this new market and brought out competitors

Yes Nintendo and Sega already had consoles out there but these were in the homes of mostly nerds/geeks and the odd as they say ''normal'' consumer, but the market never really bloomed until the PS1 hit the scene

If you really don't want to believe this then don't but if you look as gaming in a business sense and look at it as a market and a way to make money Sony are right.

In some aspects though I can accept they may have taken it overboard as I can accept that the Handheld market can differ, all though again only thanks to Sony opening up the market to a large consumer base did people want gaming to be portable ( Yes I know there were Handhelds before the PS1)


----------



## heavyknight (Jul 3, 2010)

Lack of love for the NES, my first console. Then came the Gens. And the beloved SNES which was only borrowed at most. I do love the GENs a lot, too. Shining Force, Sonic, Columns, Shinobi. Gaw..the nostalgia...makes me want to cry a little.

Though, what Sony says is a bit irritating after the not being impressed with the 3DS thing. Inb4FANBOY'd, Sony practically flat out said that 3DS is full of bugs and has a load of issues. Also, they ignored that it was basically a demo. To make it easier on the brains of some fanboys, it's a test patch, but idjits would mistake it as a full patch, even though it's been stated repeatedly that it's a test patch. Many things still can change.

On with the topic - 


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> “I think what’s important is that gaming is the heart and soul of the company, and it’s what we do really well,” she said. “But what we’ve learned over the years… What we did as PlayStation, if you go back 15 years ago, we legitimized [gaming] as a form of entertainment.”


 (First thing I thought : Sony has a soul?!)

NES is, Famicom, Family Computer, It's related to family, casual ranked games, like Tetris with 'hardcore' stuff like Contra. Same with Megaman and Metroid. That seems to pretty much 'legitimatize' it, long before the PS1. It's something for the ages, NES games. Then Gens, the magic of Sonic. And then the SNES, like the PS2, a system with a large amount of RPGs. Things were meh from N64, up until the Saturn. Then Dreamcast appears with PS2, and we also have the Gamecube, Xbox. Sony's taking too much credit.

Note - I'm just saying, Sony is off. Nintendo? Micro$oft? Meh. History lesson, or is that too much to ask?

Not the best choice of words that were used for Sony. Maybe taken it to the next level or enhanced it.  hat would be agreeable.


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 3, 2010)

WTF!?
I was playing Super Mario World before playstation even existed.
The only thing that Sony has done good to the industry is by Nintendo being like "We got to beat the Evil company!We'll have to get more competitive".
And seriously, every console doesn't need to be followed by a number...
Try different names sony, you don't have to have 'Playstation' in all the console names...
They just want to get their fanboys more excited by saying "Yeah everything was crap before Playstation".
It's just a retarded marketing scheme...


----------



## Rydian (Jul 3, 2010)

heavyknight said:
			
		

> I do love the GENs a lot, too. Shining Force, Sonic, Columns, Shinobi. Gaw..the nostalgia...makes me want to cry a little.


http://rydian.net/art/images/rydian/rydian_columns/
http://rydian.net/art/images/rydian/rydian_vectorman/

=^_______^=


----------



## DarkCrudus (Jul 3, 2010)

Haha my 2cents. I had a snes, gbp gbc n64 and sega saturn before i even knew what a playstation was or even seen what it was o.o


----------



## Kwartel (Jul 3, 2010)

I think the SNES Legitimised gaming, since I know more people with a SNES then a PSX...


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Jul 3, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> I think the SNES Legitimised gaming, since I know more people with a SNES then a PSX...


I think the NES did, with Super Mario Bros, because of its huge sales and because it got the gaming economy back up again.

But then again, PS1 also had a major role in legitimising, but not even close to the biggest.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 3, 2010)

Note: PS1 an PSX are not the same thing.....

PSX: http://interactive.usc.edu/archives/Sony-PSX.jpg

PS1: http://psone.files.wordpress.com/2008/06/psx_sys1.jpg

Anyway, I don't think sony legitmised gaming on their own, I think they benefited it but definitely didn't do it on their like they're trying to say.


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 3, 2010)

Sony be trollin' baaaad. Suckers.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 3, 2010)

Back in the day, N64 was the bomb. PS1 followed closely behind it. I think Sony finally realises they can't compete with current consoles. They released PS3 too early and the PSP isn't really getting much new stuff. Sony, you definately need to bring out the PSP2 soon.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 3, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Sony, you definately need to bring out the PSP2 soon.


their waiting for the 3ds to be released so they can copy it into it


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 3, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> their waiting for the 3ds to be released so they can copy it into it


Of course. That's their strategy


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 3, 2010)

'it wasn’t until PSone came along that gaming as an artform started spreading its wings into the mainstream.'


Do the words Pacman Fever mean anything to you, Sony?


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2010)

I love the PSone. Fantastic console.

I do think its fair to say Sony did help make the gaming industry bigger.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Back in the day, N64 was the bomb. PS1 followed closely behind it. I think Sony finally realises they can't compete with current consoles. They released PS3 too early and the PSP isn't really getting much new stuff. Sony, you definately need to bring out the PSP2 soon.



lolwut. The PS1 utterly crushed the N64 in sales. 102 million to 33 million. The only consoles that beat it in sales are its successor, the PS2, the Gameboy (this is both standard and Color versions), and the DS.

And Sony actually recently realized they could actually start winning in this market. The PS3 has done a lot better with everything Sony has done recently. Why do you think it's such a pissing contest between Sony and Nintendo? I doubt the PS3 will actually match the Wii in terms of sales, but when another gen comes around the corner, Sony's gonna be hitting hard.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jul 3, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably in sales, but ps1 was more a "mature" console. the n64 wa incredibly popular with high schoolers back in the day with hit titles such has 007 Goldeneye, Super Mario 64 and Super Smash Brothers.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 3, 2010)

danielkraak said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you be cracking, ps1 and ps2 aren't the biggest selling consoles or anything. the numbers do enough to prove sony had a huge if not biggest contribution to gaming going mainstream.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Sony's gonna be hitting hard.


Most likely not. That is, if they keep up the strategy they are using now (bashing other companies to make themselves look better, while they are in fact on par at most). If Sony start to realise that bashing isn't the way to go and that a good bit of advertising and - most of all - hyping their products makes them look good, they will get better sales. The sales they get now are from the hardcore Sony fanbase, whereas Nintendo get sales from everyone.

Bottom line: be gentle and polite, and all should turn out well.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2010)

Ellie said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outside of maybe Goldeneye, those don't seem to be "highschooler" games for the time. Highschoolers are mature though, they love the violence. And when look at the PSX, the PSX had Gran Turismo, Metal Gear Solid, Twisted Metal, Tekken, the list goes on. Those seem like the games a highschooler would play at the time.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 3, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> but when another gen comes around the corner, Sony's gonna be hitting hard.


nintendo is gonna be hitting back harder they've already (almost) confirmed their gonna be going HD and with their skills and creativity who knows what the hell their gonna come up with next. maybe use your mind to play the damn games


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite to the contrary. Nintendo top dogs have constantly been saying "HD isn't important to us" and that they're not aiming for their next console to be HD. Even if HD is done next gen, it'd be on levels of the PS3/Xbox this gen. That won't be the case for the other companies. The reason Nintendo did so well this gen was because they were tapping a userbase that Sony and Microsoft couldn't, at least not until now. Next gen every console will be playing on the same field, and odds are Nintendo is gonna be outdone by tech again, like this generation. And Nintendo can't rely on their current userbase for winning next gen, especially with Sony in particular revving up their engines to win next gen.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 3, 2010)

Wow Sony, since when were you guys total morons?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 3, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Even if HD is done next gen, it'd be on levels of the PS3/Xbox this gen.


nintendo were 1st to make a 64bit console when sony was still stuck on 32bit don't think they don't know how to push the graphics and hardware they do and just cos they havn't done it lately doesn't mean they won't do it next gen.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...What? The PS2 was first released March 4th, 2000 in Japan. It launched in US and EU later that year. The Gamecube first launched September 14th, 2001 in Japan. That's a year and a half after the PS2 launch. And all those were beaten by the Dreamcast, which was launched in 1998. And if my facts are wrong, it doesn't matter. The PS2 went on to be the highest selling console of all time (it still is, until the DS beats it). The Gamecube (after the Dreamcast) was dead last that gen.

And if that wasn't enough, everybody else beat them to HD.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 3, 2010)

that's the ps2 gen not ps1!
ps1 = 32bit
n64 = 64bit
the only reason the n64 was beaten by ps1 cos it had the casual market cornered. which nintendo now have a hold of and that's the key.


----------



## Samurai Goomba (Jul 3, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The PS2 was first released March 4th, 2000 in Japan. It launched in US and EU later that year. The Gamecube first launched September 14th, 2001 in Japan. That's a year and a half after the PS2 launch. And all those were beaten by the Dreamcast, which was launched in 1998. And if my facts are wrong, it doesn't matter. The PS2 went on to be the highest selling console of all time (it still is, until the DS beats it). The Gamecube (after the Dreamcast) was dead last that gen.
> 
> And if that wasn't enough, everybody else beat them to HD.



The reason the Wii wasn't a big leap in graphical performance was because the Cube sold so poorly. Unlike Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft don't rely on this industry alone for revenue. Even with poor sales in this sector, they still have their cameras/computers/televisions/etc to keep them afloat. Sony and MS have the cash to be reckless. Nintendo doesn't have this luxury.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2010)

Samurai Goomba said:
			
		

> The reason the Wii wasn't a big leap in graphical performance was because the Cube sold so poorly. Unlike Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft don't rely on this industry alone for revenue. Even with poor sales in this sector, they still have their cameras/computers/televisions/etc to keep them afloat. Sony and MS have the cash to be reckless. Nintendo doesn't have this luxury.
> 
> Well, they still make significant profit from this sector, and you need to be reckless to win. The Wii itself was a huge gamble. Same with the DS. No one knew if the casual crowd would go for it. If in an alternate reality they didn't, Nintendo as a company would be in the darkest of times right now.
> 
> ...



My bad. Although the PS1 didn't "corner" the casual crowd, it just brought in more gamers. Nowadays those kids who bought and played a PS1 are gamers today. I doubt the casual market Nintendo has will evolve to be gamers in the future.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 3, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> that's the ps2 gen not ps1!
> ps1 = 32bit
> n64 = 64bit
> the only reason the n64 was beaten by ps1 cos it had the casual market cornered. which nintendo now have a hold of and that's the key.



casual market at the time was still being introduced, there definitely wasn't enough of a difference in "casual and Hardcore" to warrant nearly 70k sales at the time. the main reason sony did well was just the sheer difference in size of its gaming library. and it definitely shows through, on Metacritic the ps1 had 86 games that scored above 80, n64 only 44. Overall ps1 had a bit over 2400 games, conpared to n64's around 400.


----------



## Langin (Jul 3, 2010)

Sucking
On
N00b
Y(insert a word)

XD

on topic: HAHAHHAHAHHAHA to sony what are they thinking?! EVEN I KNOW THAT SONY WAS NOT THE FIRST!(even I Goddamn!)


----------



## FireGrey (Jul 3, 2010)

Well Nintendo still rules with consoles from a while back.
Like the 64 is really fun still today but when you get out a PS1...
And the thing that makes Nintendo best is They have a Soul!
Something that Sony is lacking...
And the Playstation 1 2 and 3 are basically the same, just upgraded...
Playstation 1: CD, Playstation 2: DVD and Playstation 3: Blu-Ray.
But Nintendo like to do stuff different so we love 'em for that.
Like a Touch Screen Handheld!A console where the controller is a remote that you can use as a tennis racket!or even a 3D handheld and even one thay lets you appear on screen in the games!
And sony...[Sarcasm]Oh yeah a HD console with hardcore games which is exactly the same as the PS2 just with alot of upgrades, oh yeah![/Sarcasm]


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 3, 2010)

Legitimized gaming? What are they smoking?

Gary Gygax did more for gaming than Sony ever did. Gaming was big in the 70s long before the word console even mattered in gaming.

In fact when I started gaming, the word console indicated a part of a car.

I also recall the NES was big long before Sony meant anything at all to gaming.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 3, 2010)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> Well Nintendo still rules with consoles from a while back.
> Like the 64 is really fun still today but when you get out a PS1...
> And the thing that makes Nintendo best is They have a Soul!
> Something that Sony is lacking...
> ...



Uh, what? You realize the gaming industry is all about making upgraded consoles. And there's a huge difference between a CD, DVD, and Bluray disc. CD's hold 700MB or so, if memory serves me right. DVD's hold about 4.7GB. Bluray holds 25GB. And Nintendo's gimped medium for games has hurt. A Gamecube disc holds like what, 1.7GB? N64 cartridges, I don't know, I think they maxed at 64MB. And for today, The Wii uses DVDs (4.7GB), the Xbox uses dual layered DVDs (which are like 8GB roughly), and as I mentioned before, the PS3 uses Bluray (which is 25GB, dual layered going to 50GB). More data equals more game.

If you think the PS3 is nothing more than a better looking PS2, then you have no clue what you're talking about.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 3, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> More data equals more game.



Except in the case of Final Fantasy XIII, where more data means more movies and about 20 minutes of actual game in the average hour.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 3, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, FFVII could literally fit on about half of a CD if it had no movies, but the movies pushed it to 3 discs, which required the actual game data to be copied to all 3.

And RE2 was ported to the N64 (though it required highly compressed video to do so). 2 CDs vs the 64MB the cartridge could hold.


----------



## DCG (Jul 3, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> The Wii uses DVDs (4.7GB), the Xbox uses dual layered DVDs (which are like 8GB roughly)



I think you forgot that the Metroid Prime Trilogy is a dual layer DVD


----------



## Krestent (Jul 3, 2010)

DCG said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So is SSBB and a few other Japanese games.


----------



## DCG (Jul 3, 2010)

hmm, didn't know SSBB was that big


----------



## Apex (Jul 3, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> First off, the title is bullshit. It doesn't say they invented gaming, it says they legitimized it. There's a big difference there. Not even Nintendo invented gaming.
> 
> Second, Sony makes a lot of stupid statements. From calling the Move "Wii HD" to a lot of other stupid things, it's something you get used to.
> 
> ...



This.

Before the generation with Playstation and N64, gaming wasn't considered what it is now. The PSX was much cheaper than the N64, and for a good amount of years, had more great games (Albeit they didn't age as well.). Half of the people complaining in this topic weren't even old enough to have properly played a Super Nintendo or Sega Genesis when they were current any ways.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Jul 3, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Quite to the contrary. Nintendo top dogs have constantly been saying "HD isn't important to us" and that they're not aiming for their next console to be HD. Even if HD is done next gen, it'd be on levels of the PS3/Xbox this gen. That won't be the case for the other companies. The reason Nintendo did so well this gen was because they were tapping a userbase that Sony and Microsoft couldn't, at least not until now. Next gen every console will be playing on the same field, and odds are Nintendo is gonna be outdone by tech again, like this generation. And Nintendo can't rely on their current userbase for winning next gen, especially with Sony in particular revving up their engines to win next gen.



It wasn't important to them because it hadn't hit a particular market saturation.... look at their recent comment about 3DTVs; they said when it gets to about 30%, they'd like to get into that on a home console.  HD has now reached a relatively high level in the market, and Nintendo's next console is guaranteed to be HD.

I also wouldn't be surprised if they went more for power next gen, judging by the route they've taken with the 3DS.  The DS was relatively underpowered for its time (though still good enough to look nice, as the Wii can), but it drew in a ****ton of people to the handheld market.  With those people drawn, Nintendo is now pushing the specs of the successor and recruiting 3rd party support that previous Nintendo systems (whether handheld or console) could only dream about having.  I see no reason why Nintendo won't do something similar with the Wii successor.  You're also ignoring the fact that "on the level of the PS3" means grossly overpowered, even by today's standards.  If Nintendo released something like that tomorrow (with a bit more thrown in to pull off proper 3-D that the PS3 struggles with), they'd still be ahead of the game.  Hell, didn't Sony themselves intend for the PS3 to last a good 10 years?  Isn't that what they said, among all the lines of BS they spouted back then?  That's one of the reasons it was so hugely powerful... much more so than it needed to be... at launch.

However, the tech is getting cheaper.  By the time the Wii's successor rolls around, it'll be much cheaper to produce something that outdoes the 360 and PS3... it alreasy is a lot cheaper, judging by the price drops of the aforementioned consoles.  I see no reason why Nintendo wouldn't do so.


----------



## GundamXXX (Jul 3, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHHA

Im actually pissing myself laughing at this. This is the FUNNIEST thing ever

I guess Sony finally lost the plot lol!


But serioulsy wtf...


----------



## gumgod (Jul 3, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> The comments in here are fucking idiotic.
> 
> What the Playstation 1 and Playstation 2 did was fucking awesome for us gamers. Sony is pathetic sometimes, but not for this statement. Know why? Because they're _right_ for the most part. Yes, the NES is legendary, but the PSOne made gaming MAINSTREAM. The PS2 also helped IMMENSELY when it came out. Something neither the Gamecube, N64, nor even the SNES did. You Nintendo fanboys need to shut-up for once instead of pushing out Sony whenever they make a comment (cocky or not). If they stated they're the reason motion gaming is mainstream, though...flame Sony however badly you want.
> 
> ...




Everyone I knew growing up had an Atari.   We went through at least 3 of them before getting an NES.  I'm thinking this has to come down to what is considered "mainstream".  Buying Atari games at department stores isn't mainstream enough for you?  Atari was the first to really mainstream the idea of gaming, even if they didn't do a great job.  Atari actually started to fall pretty bad, and then NES came in and brought that market back to life.  Sony didn't come into the picture until YEARS later and to be honest I knew a lot more people with NES, genesis, N64, and hell even turbo graphics 16 than I knew who had a Playstation.  Granted I bought a PlayStation later on and enjoyed gaming on it, but I don't think it mainstreamed gaming.  Gaming was already mainstream or Sony wouldn't have had a market.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 3, 2010)

You guys are retarded You don't know anything and you make stupid comments everytime Sony does anything you pounce on it and tear it apart like when everybody said they were copying the kinect because they were investing in 3d camera things you guys obviously forgot about the Playstation Eye sure it wasn't popular but the idea was there first.I just ask that you think before you pounce on everything anybody says.OH and the guy who said Nintendo has a soul is quite stupid.Nintendo makes money off you they don't care about customers they care about there profit.


----------



## moon_wolf (Jul 3, 2010)

yeah Sony did it and i invented internet xD


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 3, 2010)

what the hell was I playing before I got a PS1 then!?!?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jul 3, 2010)

For the record, I don't hate Sony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I own a PS3 and a 40" Sony Bravia TV. I hardly hate Sony.

I do though hate dumb comments.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 3, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> nintendo were 1st to make a 64bit console when sony was still stuck on 32bit


Actually the N64 had a 32-bit system bus (and no 64-bit instructions), and I'm sure as hell not aware of any game that needed to be big enough to be 64-bit back then, considering 32-bit is enough to address 4 gigabytes, and both the RAM (of the system, including expansion) and ROM combined of each N64 game is well below that amount.  Furthermore running in 64-bit mode cuts the number of useful registers in half (since half of them will be for the upper boundry, _which is always empty since you're not addressing nearly enough to reach it, let alone fille it_), so games used 32bit registers.

They kept advertising it as 64-bit (even though the games were 32-bit) because if you give a guy a choice of something and one spouts higher numbers, the guy's most likely to go for the bigger one even if he doesn't know what those numbers _really_ mean.


----------



## Perseid (Jul 3, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> To all those who talked about a Jaguar, an Atari, or any other bullshit like that: No. Those consoles were not at all popular. Not in the slightest. Just because they existed, doesn't mean they're famous consoles.



You must have an odd definition of the word popular. On the Atari 2600, Pacman sold 7 million copies, more than the first Halo. Pitfall sold 4 million, in comparison GTA4 sold 4.3 million. Mario sold 40 million copies. Sure, it was a pack in game. Mario 3, which was not, sold 18 million.

There were TV commercials for Atari 2600 games when I was a kid. Mario got a TV show and a movie. Pac-Man got a Top 10 song, a TV show and cereal.

The PS1 was a great system, and important for the industry, but its popularity was only built upon the foundations of the 20 years before it.


----------



## Donald Serrot (Jul 3, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> You guys are retarded You don't know anything and you make stupid comments everytime Sony does anything you pounce on it and tear it apart like when everybody said they were copying the kinect because they were investing in 3d camera things you guys obviously forgot about the Playstation Eye sure it wasn't popular but the idea was there first.I just ask that you think before you pounce on everything anybody says.OH and the guy who said Nintendo has a soul is quite stupid.Nintendo makes money off you they don't care about customers they care about there profit.



This topic seems like one big troll fest, with the opinionated hating coming from both directions.
All it boils down to is Sony said something stupid, nothing really new there. XD


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 3, 2010)

Perhaps what Sony said is true, but not completely, as they are generalizing it too much. 

What they probably should have said something along the lines of legitimizing gaming for 15+ age folk at home, because, many gamers of the PSOne were not kids (or were of the generation when they began playing games on earlier systems, like NES or Atari), and "at home" because the late-teens and adults used to get their fix at video arcades.

But let's face it, as each new generation of gaming comes around, they take from the previous generation, and add more people that weren't considered gamers. While Sony may have had a part in legitimizing gaming, so did everyone else. It really wasn't a "one-company" deal.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 3, 2010)

Donald Serrot said:
			
		

> This topic seems like one big troll fest, with the opinionated hating coming from both directions.


yes isn't it glorious?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> the only reason the n64 was beaten by ps1 cos *it had the casual market cornered*. which nintendo now have a hold of and that's the key.



You hit the nail on the head with comment.  Name a console that came before the PS1 that had the casual market cornered.  In fact, just name a console before the PS1 that had the casual market.  It was computers like the Atari St, Amiga, C64, Speccy etc. that had the causal market before the PS1.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 3, 2010)

doesn't mean THEY legitimised gaming


----------



## Range-TE (Jul 5, 2010)

wait i thought the SNES and GBC had the casual market too?

at least it did here anyways...
everyone i knew had a SNES or at least a GBC when i was little....


----------



## megawalk (Jul 5, 2010)

they claimed legitimised gaming......hmmmm
so....pong wasn't.....a...game ?
Ohmygod i want my money back! oh wait...i don't own pong
btw. i always thought sony always was crazy in their heads
this proves me right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



luckily i don't have great interest in their products.
and to make it more funnier, the only reason when i am going to buy a playstation product is by having piracy on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 seriously, thats how much i care


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 5, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> You guys are retarded You don't know anything and you make stupid comments everytime Sony does anything you pounce on it and tear it apart like when everybody said they were copying the kinect because they were investing in 3d camera things you guys obviously forgot about the Playstation Eye sure it wasn't popular but the idea was there first.I just ask that you think before you pounce on everything anybody says.OH and the guy who said Nintendo has a soul is quite stupid.Nintendo makes money off you they don't care about customers they care about there profit.








 ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you retarded? Sony didn't invent anything, they are copiers in every way. Cameras capable of detecting facial movements were created before the EyeToy came out, it is just a fail ass peripheral that will still fail this generation alongside Move. Sony are the most arrogant bunch of douchebags on the planet, it's pretty obvious that you are a fanboy who has his head up Sony's rear ends and can't see the fact that they are a bunch of ignorant and cocky little pricks who won't admit to their defeats and that the PS3 is a failure compared to their older consoles and that the PSP is also a failure. Nintendo beat them at their own game by swiping up casual and non gamers, both Sony and Microsoft need to realize that their feeble attempts at motion controls in order to cash in on that market won't work because the damage has already been done and they won't drag people away from the Wii.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jul 5, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> The comments in here are fucking idiotic.
> 
> What the Playstation 1 and Playstation 2 did was fucking awesome for us gamers. Sony is pathetic sometimes, but not for this statement. Know why? Because they're _right_ for the most part. Yes, the NES is legendary, but the PSOne made gaming MAINSTREAM. The PS2 also helped IMMENSELY when it came out. Something neither the Gamecube, N64, nor even the SNES did. You Nintendo fanboys need to shut-up for once instead of pushing out Sony whenever they make a comment (cocky or not). If they stated they're the reason motion gaming is mainstream, though...flame Sony however badly you want.
> 
> ...


Hmm, all those consoles you mentioned sold exceptionally well considering the 80's had an economic crash much like the one we have been dealing with recently, too bad you probably aren't even old enough to have played them because there were some great games in amongst all the shit that was released during that time period. The NES revitalized gaming and pushed it forward, if it wasn't for that gaming would pretty much be dead.

The only thing Sony did was casualize gaming and made it more accessible, they have yet to create any kind of innovation that has been successful.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 5, 2010)

If you think I'm a fanboy your wrong I am tired of fanboyism I owned the Original Xbox A wii and a ps3 so basically it would be pretty stupid to be a fanboy if I own a ps3 but really do we need to insult everybody.Why can we not all just be like kevin butler.


----------



## Coto (Jul 5, 2010)

Star Wars: Nintendo Sony Fanboy Clone Wars 

Epic xD.

Sony`s cornered now, so they`re trying to get as much attention as they can, and you all are the "money" they see.

=)


----------



## Nah3DS (Aug 7, 2010)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Donald Serrot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES!!!

I have to add a constructive criticism:
Sony.... BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
Cowa-fucking-piece-of-dog-shit! SONY is diarrhea coming out of my dick! Is as appealing as a fucking ooze infested dirty fucking sewer rat shit! I had more fun playing with dog turds! 3D's my ass and MOVE's my balls! 

and Kinectic... that´s sucks too!

I can resume the history of video games:
Atari vs. Others                           (1977-1982) (2600 vs. others)
Atari vs. Nintendo                        (1983-1985) (5200 vs. NES)
Nintendo vs. Sega                        (1985-1994) (NES vs. Master System / SNES Vs. Genesis) Gameboy owns the handheld market
Nintendo vs. Sony                        (1994-2006) (N64 vs. PS1 / GameCube vs. PS2 vs. XBOX) Gameboy still owns the handheld market
Nintendo vs. Sony & Bill Gates       (2006-today) (Wii vs. PS3 vs. 360) NDS kick PSP´s ass in sales 

So... it all comes up to:
NINTENDO vs. The rest


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 7, 2010)

My first console was a PS1. Then i moved over to handhelds and got a Gameboy SP. Then I got an Xbox (which i should probably sell) then I got my DS Lite, then I got my Wii. Now if we go into the future  a little bit, I'd get my 3DS & Wii 2. The only reason I had a PS1 was because I was little and parents thought I'd be a cool present, I didn't know the difference between gaming consoles.


----------



## jan777 (Aug 7, 2010)

Hakoda said:
			
		

> My first console was a PS1. Then i moved over to handhelds and got a Gameboy SP. Then I got an Xbox (which i should probably sell) then I got my DS Lite, then I got my Wii. Now if we go into the future  a little bit, I'd get my 3DS & Wii 2. The only reason I had a PS1 was because I was little and parents thought I'd be a cool present, I didn't know the difference between gaming consoles.




Bro, this is just like what happend to me. lol.

but only, i had a gamecube not an Xbox. i got a 360 after the Wii though.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 7, 2010)

I would have to agree with the fact that Sony brought video gaming into the mainstream. They made it more socially acceptable to have a gaming console in the home.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 7, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant make any sense to this post...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




besides pointless nintendo fanboy trolling


----------

